# Sapo internet connection



## Kolibri (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello

Just moved in to my new home near Caldas Da Rainha and have a small problem with Outlook, to send email directly from my Outlook I need to change the smtp
settings to smtp.sapo.pt, but this doesnt work.

I have asked sapo and various PC shops but nobody has a clue how to do it
so now I have to send mail via the webmail, which is a nuisance to say the least

Has anyone else had this problem or know the solution ?

regards

Jan


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Outlook as in Outlook 2007/10 or Outlook as in the old or new version outlook express


----------



## Kolibri (Oct 1, 2012)

canoeman said:


> Outlook as in Outlook 2007/10 or Outlook as in the old or new version outlook express


outlook express


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This worked on my wife's outlook and sapo
Set Up Outlook Express for Your E-Mail Account for server settings click on help link


----------



## Kolibri (Oct 1, 2012)

canoeman said:


> This worked on my wife's outlook and sapo
> Set Up Outlook Express for Your E-Mail Account for server settings click on help link



yes I tried that, even took the pc to sapo and had the guy try but no luck...

his solution was : contact microsoft


i think i will just change to vodaphone


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

not likely to be any different with Vodafone important thing in Portugal is your ADSL signal, if sapo is best then I'd be more inclined to change to a different E-mail program and just add existing e-mail addresses to that.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Are we both misunderstanding your problem, Sapo as your internet provider doesn't affect Outlook or Outlook express its only the carrier for your emails 

If Outlook hasn't automatically added your email when you enter name, email, password its then you need the server information for that e-mail address You should only need the info from Sapo if you want to add a Sapo email address to Outlook,

Another link I'd saved might help Ajuda SAPO - Configuração do Mail POP3 (Outlook/Eudora)


----------



## Kolibri (Oct 1, 2012)

thanks for trying, but here also they want you to use a sapo email address which is exactly what I dont want ! I want my own address

I travel round the world and the system works I dont see why it doesnt with 
sapo ?
any way im away for ten days , when I come back the lady next door will go with me and my laptop to sapo and if that doesnt work will change to vodaphone, which does work using the pay as you go usb stick

thanks for your help

regards

Jan


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You get a number of Sapo e-mail addresses as part of Sapo ADSL service, you DON'T have to use them, have you checked which is your default e-mail service, sounds more that your system isn't configured correctly rather than an issue with Sapo


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

You usually need to authenticate - particularly when using an smtp which does not belong to your ISP

Are you sure you have done this?

I can't help with Outlook as I use Gnus/emacs on a Linux box and even use Gnus/emacs when forced as I am currently to use Kanguru Dialup Broadband which only works on Windblows. on an old junker machine.


----------

